# Beauty Evolution: Heidi Klum, Which Look Is Your Favorite?



## daer0n (Apr 1, 2008)

*August 1997*
Heidi Klum hasnâ€™t always been the blond bombshell she is today. Seen here with a flippy chocolate mane, Klum kicked off her stellar career as a dazzling brunette.



*May 2000*
Beachy keen. On the red carpet of amFarâ€™s AIDS benefit at the Cannes Film Festival, Klum brought the beach to the red carpet with her wavy dirty-blond mane and fresh-faced look.



*February 2002*
Banginâ€™ beauty. For the Brit Awards in London, Klum went back to brunette and added heavy eye-skimming bangsâ€”the perfect accent to sex up her pink makeup.



*November 2003*
Glamorous meets grunge. With shimmery skin and a bleached-blond asymmetrical bob and obvious dark roots, Klum looked like a sexy rebel at the Michael J. Fox Foundation for Parkinsonâ€™s Research benefit. 



*November 2004*
Such sexy, standout eyes! At a Victoria Secretâ€™s party held at Geisha in L.A., Klum kept her look pared down, except for her stunning, smoldering eyes, complete with mile-long mink lashes.



*April 2005*
Making waves. With Klumâ€™s lengthy tousled mane, her perfect skin glistened with a pretty peachy glow while supporting VH1â€™s Save the Music Foundation in New York City.



*November 2007*
A heavily tanned Klum pulled her tumbling honey-colored curls off her flawless face at the fifth anniversary of Butter nightclub in New York City.



*February 2008*
Clearly Klum knows a simple snip can breathe new life into any lookâ€”at the finale taping of the Project Runway season-four fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week in New York, Klum sported a layered bob with shaggy bangs.
*Which Look Is Your Favorite?* 
A. Naturally Gorgeous 
B. Beachy Keen 
C. Chocolate Bangs 
D. Platinum Bob 
E. Smoldering Eyes 
F. Flaxen Waves 
G. Honey Curls 
H. Blonde Bob
Source


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 1, 2008)

beachy keen. she looks so gorrgeous and natural.


----------



## monniej (Apr 1, 2008)

heida looks amazing in every one! i love them all!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 1, 2008)

Flaxen Waves.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 1, 2008)

I love chocolate bangs and honey curls. I think she looks better as a brunette.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ag10v* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love chocolate bangs and honey curls. I think she looks better as a brunette. Me too!


----------



## bCreative (Apr 1, 2008)

I think I'll go with letter D.

She looks so unrecognizable in the first 2 pictures


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 3, 2008)

Heidi looks gorgeous in all of them. But the Smoldering Eyes is my favourite!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 3, 2008)

Chocolate bangs for me. I almost didn't recognize her in the first pic and I thought she looked the best in that pic.


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 11, 2008)

Smouldering eyes but Blonde Bob is a very close 2nd


----------



## magosienne (Apr 12, 2008)

i love the first two pics, she looked very natural in those.


----------



## lapuce (Apr 13, 2008)

I like her in smoldering eyes.Very classy!!


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 13, 2008)

I like the smoldering eyes. My 2nd pick is the first one. She's so pretty.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 13, 2008)

Beachy keen and making waves. Heidi is so gorgeous!


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 13, 2008)

Beachy Keen for sure and maybe Making Waves.


----------



## natatatt (Apr 14, 2008)

I actually think she looks best in the first one and the last one


----------



## usersassychick0 (Apr 14, 2008)

B. Beachy Keen

It looks really natural, its the REAL heidi underneath all that peroxide and makeup

&amp; she pulls it off well


----------



## love2482 (Apr 14, 2008)

That first picture is beautiful! She is just a gorgeous woman all around though!


----------



## semantje (Apr 14, 2008)

she really looked amazing in all but if i have to choose i will go for the waves


----------



## ForeverH (Apr 23, 2008)

she looks so young and fresh in the first pic


----------



## MissElaine (Apr 23, 2008)

B. Beach Keen! She looks so young and fresh faced. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## vera07love (Apr 30, 2008)

i like her on November 2004

looks so goregeous!


----------



## coco-nut (May 1, 2008)

I like all of them, especially 1st one and April 2005 one.


----------



## ticki (May 1, 2008)

smoldering eyes and beachy keen, but she looks great in all of them.


----------



## pinksugar (May 1, 2008)

smouldering eyes! I really like her hair in that pic too. She really is beautiful but I think I like her best in the early 2000s most of all


----------



## Sleeptime (May 6, 2008)

I love flaxen waves, April 2005. Looks sooo Victoria Secrets, just stunning!


----------



## ivette (May 6, 2008)

i think she looks good in all of them

maybe beachy keen. i like the making waves picture, but her dark roots ruin it


----------



## bebe_tc (Jun 18, 2008)

I actually thing she look very good with blonde hair but sometimes se look weird i think it just depends on the blond color!!!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 18, 2008)

I like A. Naturally Gorgeous, D. Platinum Bob and F. Flaxen Waves.


----------



## CoverGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ForeverH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she looks so young and fresh in the first pic Yeah. She's definitely looking her best in that one-so young &amp; naturally pretty. She does still look great, but most celebs seem to look their best in the early stages of their careers.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 21, 2008)

I like smouldering eyes and flaxen waves on her best.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jun 21, 2008)

i like the april 2005 the best-shes just gorgeous in general!


----------

